# Horten PUL 10 : the Nurflugel flies again!



## Parmigiano (Aug 15, 2005)

Dr. Reimar Horten, from his retirement in Argentina, helped the design of this flying wings. I remember it started in Germany-Italy with the single seater PUL 9 as an ultralight in the 90, then I lost track and recently found this info:


http://www.nurflugel.com/Nurflugel/Horten_Nurflugels/PUL-10/pul-10.html

apparently the project moved to USA, but is still retain a BMW boxer engine! 

(Photo sourced from the linked site)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

God dammnit! A UFO!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2005)

Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool! I want one!


----------

